# Keesler Air Show 2011



## KidRoberts (Jun 17, 2013)

I just remembered I had these pictures from a few years ago. It was the first time I really used my camera, so they're not very good. I figured I'd share though. 8)


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice shots mate, thanks for posting!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with those pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Nothing wrong with those pics!


I agree - good stuff.


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

who are the guys and gal in the red hats ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 17, 2013)

rochie said:


> who are the guys and gal in the red hats ?



U.S. Army Golden Knights. They're the parachute team.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

KidRoberts said:


> U.S. Army Golden Knights. They're the parachute team.


Thought they might be. (They nicked our berets Karl!)


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2013)

KidRoberts said:


> U.S. Army Golden Knights. They're the parachute team.



i did suspect as much, thanks



Airframes said:


> Thought they might be. (They nicked our berets Karl!)



yes i thought the same Dogsbody, thought it was the "Red Freds" until i noticed the Girl in the line up !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Me too. Then I realised they've not got red jump suits - with combs sticking out of a pocket!


----------

